# Carrera Gryphon Hybrid/Commuter



## cheadle hulme (8 Jul 2011)

Size Large 2005 Gryphon. Fully mudguarded up with SRAM X7 gears (27 speed) and flat bars. SPD pedals etc

Tyres are flat and needs a service an a new M5 bolt for the mudguard, but otherwise fine.

Free to good home. Must collect this weekend though please - I'm moving and need the space!!

Pictured here on my LEJOG (rack not included)


----------



## calibanzwei (8 Jul 2011)

Very generous! 
A friend might be interested in this - I'll need to check with him though.

EDIT: I presume the pickup will be your name?


----------



## cheadle hulme (8 Jul 2011)

Sorry, yes SK8! 

Mental note to change username to Llandudno!!


----------



## calibanzwei (8 Jul 2011)

Yup, he'll have it - sent ya' PM - cheers!


----------



## cheadle hulme (8 Jul 2011)

calibanzwei said:


> Yup, he'll have it - sent ya' PM - cheers!



Replied. cheers.


----------



## cheadle hulme (9 Jul 2011)

Did you get home OK?


----------



## calibanzwei (11 Jul 2011)

Did indeed - lovely ride back - and my mates made up


----------



## Downward (16 Aug 2011)

Now that's a nice Gesture.


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Aug 2011)

cheadle hulme said:


> Mental note to change username to Llandudno!!



Are you going to live in Llandudno now?


----------

